# GM Soaping according to Goats magazine



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Talk about your interesting techniques! I picked up a specialty publication in TSC the other day...one of those special issues, this one was about all things goats (a Popular Farming issue). It included an article on GM soaping by Gina Napoli...

The directions say to place your cold milk in a pan on the _stove_ and turn the heat on to medium...then pour in the lye and stir until completely dissolved. The picture has bubbling milk with lye being stirred...then remove from heat. Then they say to melt your other oils & add the mixture to it. It says to always keep your temps at 115 degrees to make it 'work'

At least they recommend testing the soap's ph before selling it... I would have bought it to use in my soap class, but I ddn't have $10 to waste on the silly mag. It isn't that they give odd instructions for these simple things like that, it is that they tell people it is the ONLY way to do things :crazy


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow! That's a disaster waiting to happen, having bubbling lye milk on the stove. No wonder there's a myth that the only color you can get with milk soaps is brown.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh good gracious! Tam


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Bad Bad soapers.. BAd.... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And if it doesn't turn out it is the first step in making Cajeta  Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

That must be the article Martha & her little girlie man learned from. . . . :rofl

Tom


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Cajeta :rofl omg!

Wait guys- she has credentials!!! Of course it is okay to do it that way! And of course she teaches classes...



> GINA NAPOLI
> And, for something completely different, AAH will offer a soapmaking class this summer, taught by Gina Napoli. Napoli has had 8 years of soapmaking experience, and has published articles on the subject. Her varied formal
> education includes Lean Six Sigma Black Belt Continuous Process Improvement Training, New Leader Program in the US Dept. of Agriculture Graduate School, a Master of Public Administration from Penn State University, and a BA in Communications/Public Relations from California University of PA. Gina Napoli's soapmaking class will be held in the Multi-Purpose Studio in Reservoir Park from July 19 thru Aug. 23.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I dunno. I prefer my cajeta WITHOUT the added lye.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Somewhere in all that "Formal Education" you would think there was biology and chemistry? Right? At least I remember biology and chemistry, UGH my professor would blow a beaker! Tam


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Did I mention she writes a lot of articles for publication?? :lol


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

See, I wasn't going to read this topic. But I did. {Smaking forehead} It just makes me wonder how Much Utter Garbage I've learned over the years from Homesteading books and the Net? Or maybe its best I not know. I have Unlearned a lot of Goat "facts" over the years.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah.....You wish you could give new folks there first couple of years, a BS meter, alas, no matter how much you try some gets through and the worse part is they then pass on what they have learned as some sort of gospel


----------

